# FUT - Future Corporation of Australia



## stockGURU (14 July 2004)

*FUT*

Future Corporation. Used to be Telco Australia. (TLO)

Anyone remember it or still follow it?

Any chance of recovery or is this one dead in the water?

Opinions?


----------



## ronaldo (26 May 2008)

funnily enough, yes.

have a look at the volume and sp increase over the last weeks. 

this has had a stellar run lately, with mention of a change in direction for the company. 

something is afoot


----------



## ronaldo (28 May 2008)

one to keep an eye on over the coming weeks, as it gets transformed by Cygnet Capital into a potentially very hot resource stock.

with Cygnet handling some of the amazing success stories of the last few years (refer AOE and NEC) this could go stratospheric in no time.

i hold


----------



## ronaldo (2 June 2008)

and for any who doubt it, have a look at these four Cygnet clients over the last 2months:

FUT .003c to .015c
MNM 8c to 40c
NEC 90c to $2.30
AOE $1.80 to $3.80



speaks volumes, i'd say


----------



## ronaldo (16 June 2008)

this has had a healthy retrace and is now poised at 1.2c and ready for the next leg up. still no news on resource acquisition, potentially a good time to be buying .


----------



## Sweet Synergy (4 September 2009)

Well there's been little talk on this thread.  Thought I'd post this chart as volume has been very bullish recently and a nice cup and handle pattern has formed, 
.... which it's just breaking.  (with nice volume this morning and on the positive side of the longterm falling resistance line)

Short term targets on this pattern are .01 for the handle and .012 for the cup but now that the SP has moved over the falling res line it has potential for a bigger move.


----------



## stock nub (9 October 2009)

Just taken a look at this. FUT - Future Corporation

Looks like it was a shell with some new assets and a cap raising at 0.05c to raise approx $4 million dollars.

market cap approx:
2.2 billion shares 0.008c = seventeen million six hundred thousand
+ approx 600 million options

2 main projects + maybe more in the pipeline?

Heads of agreement with ASX:EPG European Gas for a 70% stake in 3 coal seam methane projects (Gardanne (France), St Etienne (France), Tuscany (Italy)) for expenditure of 1.5 million euros. From the look of it there not the "biggest" csg target however closely located to a pipeline and potential customers.  EPG has 100 million FUT shares and 130 million options + 1 board member.  


FUT have also acquired a 50% interest in the Atocha Project. An oil and gas prospective area in Louisiana from established US explorer Pryme Oil and Gas Limited ASXYM with $700 000 us expenditure required. First exploration well is a re-entry and should be running with in 30 days. Targeting 28 billion cubic feet.

Looks v interesting and maybe will heat up towards the end of October.
Not sure whether i want to jump in at 0.08 may watch the trading over the next few days and see whether or not ill board the ship!

Any other pirates thinking of jumping on board? Its run quite hard however still may have some legs.

peaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssss stock nub


----------



## againsthegrain (27 January 2011)

Think its time to wake this thread up, drilling at  San Jacinto 3D Project  to take place anytime now, possible the drill is hitting the ground as I am posting this. 

Very exciting stuff, hopefully a follow up ann anyday now on the progress - fingers crossed. 

Already today small signs of interest showing, with such a upside at the moment of 100% gains on .001 raise definately worth a punt. Being a bottom dweller and risk taker this is definately got my attention. Very exciting days - weeks to come.


----------



## againsthegrain (5 March 2011)

bump

talking to myself but hey, might be looking at this in a few months and thinking what was I thinking or good decision holding.

first well a duster, 60k down the drain, more to drill holding fingers crossed! 

This is the kind of situation comparable in poker to going all in hoping to get a full house on the remaining 2 cards or however many wells there is left.

Ofcourse all in being all that you are willing to gamble on a high risk stock like this, lets say 5 - 10% of the porfolio.

Ok closing the bottom draw for the next few months


----------



## Joe Blow (13 October 2011)

Future Corporation of Australia Limited (FUT) is now known as Otis Energy Limited (OTE).

Discussion of this company continues in the OTE thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23585

This thread has now been closed.


----------

